# How to change a 2009 jetta's Dashboard Dial color



## cphill1 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello all,

Well i know that some of you are like me, and DO NOT like the blue/purple/Tech Blue color that the stock dails (speedometer, odometer, gas gauge, temp) come in. My question is this, How do you change them colors? is it a film that is applied to the back of the dail? is it a bulb? how to do make this change? Can some one please provide me with either a manual or a guide to replace the lights that light up the dails in the 2009 Jetta?

Thank you for your help,


CPhill1


----------



## cphill1 (Mar 2, 2011)

Well i ound out how to remove the steering wheel from here http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2938601

Then how to remove the cluster from here, 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3604801

But still no idea on if its a light bulb or a plastic film.

I want to do this but would like to know before hand what parts (blubs/ film) i would need to make the change, or even if i have to buy a new cluster.

woot! progress
Cphill1


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Very good question as I am curious myself.

I wish it could be done via VAG-COM, but sadly I do not think it is that easy.


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

They are surface mount LEDs on the circuit board, very difficult to change but not impossible.


----------



## cphill1 (Mar 2, 2011)

where would be a good place to aquire some sufrace mount leds?


----------



## cphill1 (Mar 2, 2011)

guess the better question would be, what type of surface mount led is it?


----------



## Caza84GTI (Jan 26, 2008)

:banghead:Step away from the euro and go buy a honda it will be much easier on all of us.:banghead:


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

well the only way i know of to change the dash lights on a 2009 jetta is to buy a different car.:thumbup:


----------



## cphill1 (Mar 2, 2011)

Well i found this. http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=113135&page=1 
Which is the "correct" way to replace the LEDs in the cluster

But im going to jerry rig it

So here is what i am thinking, 

First, find some translucent colored plastic (kinda like colored pocket dividers) use the clock as a testing area, hold the plastic up to the clock and see what color it changes to, if you like the color take apart the cluster, glue the plastic(cut into a semi circle or what ever shape it will be to cover everything thats tech blue/purple/electric violet but not the other symbols like headlights or apply brake or hand brake ) onto the back of the dial face, put everything back together and boom new color.. i hope. i will be doing this maybe this weekend, if i get free time, Me i picked a really bright lime green that when you hold it up to the clock its a different shade of green.... dont ask me why it works that way but hey,,, i tried yellow, and it made it baby blue, which wasnt bad but I like green. so green and red might be a little xmasy but it should work for me, also as for the clock.... thats a different issue.... you "could" glue a strip of the plastic to the front of the clock, but i dont know if i am going to do that.. 

i will let you know how it goes and maybe post a vid or pics on before and after, and how to, MAYBE

cphill1


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

Caza84GTI said:


> :banghead:Step away from the euro and go buy a honda it will be much easier on all of us.:banghead:


Oh please. I hated the blue dahslights on my 05 Jetta. WOuld have loved to make them all red or green. Doesn't make me a fan of honda or similar.


----------

